# White Label Coffee - Small Quantities



## i_am_roo

Good Afternoon,

I am wondering if I can get some help and or advice.

Both myself and my partner have full times jobs but are looking to bring in a little extra cash each month by setting up our own Brand of coffee. We are looking to package and ship it ourselves and to start off with sell it on-line via a website and marketing through social media.

We do not currently have the space, equipment or funds to start roasting ourselves at home so are looking for a coffee roaster who would be able to white label one of their own blends for us to simply package and retail online.

We are looking to start off with small quantities of ready roasted beans.

If any advise or links can be given it would be very much appreciated.

many thanks


----------



## froggystyle

I think you need to approach roasters and ask the question.

Plenty of them about, search the web and you will get plenty of hits.

Not sure how many would let you repack one of their blends for sale in your brand though, unless it was a new blend created just for you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Do you have any knowledge of or expertise in the coffee industry?

Your idea of getting a roaster to bag up for you so you can sell, at a profit, online is questionable from a business case angle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you have any knowledge of or expertise in the coffee industry?
> 
> Your idea of getting a roaster to bag up for you so you can sell, at a profit, online is questionable from a business case angle.


Agree, it's a crowded market place already , there with roasters who source and blend and roast themselves.

Plus realistically roasters Making white label coffee will need big volumes to make it work , or you are just going to get small arts of something , someone else already has .

Perhaps froggy will do it for you ...


----------



## DavecUK

i_am_roo said:


> Both myself and my partner have full times jobs but are looking to bring in a little extra cash each month by setting up our own Brand of coffee. We are looking to package and ship it ourselves and to start off with sell it on-line via a website and marketing through social media.
> 
> We do not currently have the space, equipment or funds to start roasting ourselves at home so are looking for a coffee roaster who would be able to white label one of their own blends for us to simply package and retail online.


My rather harsh (but I feel justified view). Stay in your full time jobs. *The approach you are taking is parasitic, it adds cost to the end customer, whilst adding absolutely no value. *You have no knowledge or passion apart from opportunistically trying to make money, in a field where you appear to have zero knowledge or expertise. You are not unique in your approach, but do appear to be uniquely lacking in knowledge.


----------



## Bigpikle

Surely there is an opportunity here if a roaster was happy to ship perhaps 10-20kg of beans to them, at a bulk discount, so they could repackage and sell it on. I can imagine there could be a space where a unique brand could be created that might appeal to a target audience not already buying fresh beans from a roaster? For example there are specifically packaged 'cycling branded' beans sold that might appeal to a market not already purchasing elsewhere. I could imagine other niche groups that might be interested in buying a specifically branded coffee product.

Clearly the margin would likely be fairly small but the world is full of re-branded/packaged products successfully creating a market for themselves. Having worked in the consumer goods industry for many years I can think of loads out there on the shelves and t'interweb.

Not saying that markign up just for some rebranding does the consumer any favours, but I suspect there is a small volume opportunity in there somewhere. 99% of consumers know nothing about roast dates and single origin beans and buy on the packet design, so why not? If there is any money in it I have no idea though....


----------



## froggystyle

There is plenty of margin if you can get the beans cheap enough from the roster, but what roaster is going to share the profit when they sell enough already, plus the hassle if the re-packer is stock piling beans and selling them old and getting complaints which they are trying to pass on to the roaster...

There are plenty of sites out there that sell beans in bulk, they will not be as fresh as the roasters we all know and use, but there is a market out there for these beans, just look at the crap selling on ebay!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Why would a roaster want to do that - the market is not infinite. There are roasteries popping up all over the place - some with no idea or expertise in the field of roasting. It's hard enough for a new outfit that knows about roasting to break into the market place. Offering beans to a business that just bags them, adds a mark up is like shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

They roaster would do it , if the volumes see big enough( booths , sainsburys etc ) . If the volumes are really small they there isn't much in it for them


----------



## Obnic

I think all businesses that do well are led by people with a deep passion - that's what drives them through the hard times that *all* start-ups face and I've done a few now.

That said, these guys may have an answer for you:

http://www.masteroast.co.uk/your-brand.html


----------

